# Beef or Calf Liver?



## CheshireGleam

This is a question in advance for when my pup is able to eat other animals, right now she is on chicken. I bought a whole one to start with and so far have given her the wings, a little breast meat, the spine and neck. The guts I'm saving for later. But onto the real reason I'm asking this, which is better, if it even matters, beef liver or calf liver? I've been told that beef liver would be too tough for her but I'm supposing that's not the case since she crushes bone just fine. Is either one more nutritious or the same?


----------



## naturalfeddogs

Either would be fine, but if possible spend a little extra money for calf liver. Considering the livers job, as a toxin filter, the younger the animal it comes from the better. Younger liver has had less to go through and deal with. If that makes sense. Why do you think beef liver would be too tough, by the way?

And, I wouldn't purposefully feed the guts of anything. That's generally where parasites will be in most cases if there are any.


----------



## OldGnarlHead

However, if by 'guts' you mean the organs/giblets that are included in some store-bought whole chickens, those are okay to feed! Just not the intestines.


----------



## OtherGuy

Someone told you beef liver would be too tough for a puppy to chew?


----------



## CheshireGleam

By guts, I did mean giblets and other types of offal, not intestines of anything. My grandmother told me it might be too tough, maybe she thought I was going to cook it? That doesn't really matter though, they don't care if it's tough and I'm feeding it raw anyway when the time comes. Getting calf liver instead makes a lot of since, I hadn't even thought of that. I'll pick up some for her in a couple weeks. Thanks for all of the replies!


----------



## naturalfeddogs

Liver is not tough at all, even if fed frozen. It's really soft and mushy. For lack of a better description.


----------



## OldGnarlHead

I mean, in a larger animal liver I guess I could maybe see some of the veins and things running through it might be an issue for like, a toy dog puppy maybe? But yeah, liver is pretty squishy. You can mush it apart in your hands really easily, though I don't know why you would XD

Good for saving the giblets though, those come in handy!


----------



## naturalfeddogs

If liver is ever that hard to chew for any size dog or puppy, there is a problem with it and it shouldn't be fed. Any size can handle liver easily. It's just squishy.


----------



## CheshireGleam

She's a Chihuahua/Yorkie mix, as far as I know, I just found her emaciated on the street last week and decided to keep her. She's loving her raw diet and is much, much healthier now, having gained about three or four pounds since last Wednesday. Thanks for all the info guys!


----------



## OldGnarlHead

Yay! Good for you!


----------



## marklaker

A toothless dog could pretty much gum beef liver. Kudos to you for rescuing that little one. I have a Chihuahua/Yorkie/Maltese mix and she's a sweet heart.


----------



## CheshireGleam

Thanks! Mine is too, a total lap dog, and quite the begger but that's understandable. She went to the vet on Saturday and got a clean bill of health.


----------

